# Looking for furnished apartment - long-term



## dbaechle (Aug 11, 2011)

A professional in his 30s, I move to Dubai this week. I am looking for a "reasonably priced" (e.g. not to exceed 50000 AED yearly) furnished apartment in Dubai.

Any recommendations?

Thank you.
~ DB


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Try dubizzle and see what you find. 

What area you will be working, might help people suggest serviced hotels/apartments.


----------



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Try dubizzle and see what you find.
> 
> What area you will be working, might help people suggest serviced hotels/apartments.



Jynx thanks for the heads up on the site other than Dubizzle- I've been looking at Dubizzle but it is always nice to have another place to look!


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

With 50 k, i think you can find the furnished studio in JLT area or if you want one bedroom it will be a little away like Discovery Garden, Motor City, etc... They are not bad area, but you definitely need a car. 

Also try Dubai Furnished Apartments|Dubai Hotels|Dubai Apartments|Furnished Apartments Dubai|Apartment Rental Dubai|Short Stay Accommodation Dubai|Serviced Apartments in Dubai|Furnished Apartments in Dubai|Dubai Rental Apartments|Dubai Cheap Apartments|Cheap


----------

